# Higher Quality or Bigger Screen?



## jkrueger (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi all

Long time lurker. Finally got the beans together to buy a tv. Think I want plasma...not gonna mention brand cause it will distract from my question. I am on a careful $3000 Cdn budget. The viewing distance will be about 13 to 14 feet.
Question:
Should I go with a top drawer 50 to 55 inch, or step down a level and bring a 60 to 65 inch display home? What would you do? Picture quality or size? Which comes first?

Thanks for your experienced opinions.

Jonathan:help:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

At that distance I would go with a bigger set, even if it meant trading off some performance.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Ditto.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I would agree bigger. At that distance a projector would be my recommendation. 

Matt


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

mdrake said:


> I would agree bigger. At that distance a projector would be my recommendation.
> 
> Matt


I too agree even a Rear shelf Mounted Sanyo PLV-z60 would best a TV at that distance. 

Of course you could go for a Panasaonic 4000 if you have the cash. You will need an LCD projector if you go that route for the easy shelf mounting.


----------

